# -lobjc



## Winged Owl (Nov 15, 2007)

I am programming in c, and when I try to compile my source, i get the error 'cannot find -lobjc'
and 'ld returned 1 exit status' It does not give a line or anything. could someone tell me what those errors mean and how to solve them?


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

It kind of sounds like GCC is thinking the switch -lobjc in your command line is a file which makes me think that the switch is not supported on the version of GCC that you are using.


----------



## Winged Owl (Nov 15, 2007)

I am using the bloodshed devc++ compiler


----------

